# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Komunizmi / Në cilat vende ekziston akoma komunizmi?

## Do Not Tread On

Komunizmin e kemi provuar vete mbi shpatullat tona, te vllezerve dhe te prinderve tane. 
E dime se cfare tiranie e pashembullt qe eshte mbi njeriun dhe lirite e tij themelore. Dime - meqe e kemi provuar mbi kurrizin tone, duke punuar si sklelver - se me premtime boshe u skllaverua nje popull i tere, qe ende sot vuan nga mendesia komuniste.

Pyetja ime, duke dashur te hap nje debat mbi aktualitetin, eshte: *Ne cilat vende ekziston akoma komunizmi?*

P.S: Nje vend qe di une eshte Koreja e Veriut, por atje gjerat nuk shkojne edhe aq mire...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Wordless

Komunizmi nuk ka ekzistuar dhe nuk ekziston në asnjë vënd të botës !!

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Perseri me teorine bajate se ajo qe kemi pare nuk ka qene komunizem?
Ne cdo vend qe eshte perpjekur te instalohet nje sistem komunist, apo socialist (socializmi dhe komunizmi jane e njejta gje ne fryme) ka perfunduar sic eshte sot Koreja e Veriut apo sic ishim ne rreth 50 vite diktature socialiste. Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e kolektivizimit!

*Modifikim*: Ja ta sjellim nje liste me vendet qe jane komuniste dhe/ose socialiste.
Sic e thash me larte e para qendron si prijse Koreja e Veriut, komuniste. 
Vjen Kina komuniste, qe gjithsesi keto kohet e fundit eshte hapur ndaj ekonomise se lire te tregut dhe ka nje sistem hibrid, emertimi i sakte i te cilit quhet Fashizem (kapitalizem shteteror). 
Me pas vjen Kuba, komuniste. 
Angola, komuniste.
Vende/shtete socialiste jane Bangladeshi, Bolivia, India, Sri Lanka, Siria, Tanzania, dhe Venezuela qe para pak muajsh ishte ne kolaps ekonomik.

Kemi ndonje vullnetar qe do t'u beje nje vizite ketre vendeve per te na treguar "mrekulline" komuniste/socialiste? Nuk e besoj!

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Nje perkufizim i shkurter mbi komunizmin:
Nje sistem politiko-ekonomik ne te cilin shteti planifikon dhe kontrollon aktivitetin ekonomik, dhe nje parti e vetme autoritariste mban pushtetin, duke pretenduar se punon per progresin drejte nje rendi shoqeror ne te cilin te gjitha te mirat jane te shperndara ne menyre te barabarte mes njerzve.
Forma me familjare e komunizmit eu instalua pas revolucionit rus nga Bolsheviket ne Rusi, ne 1917.

Duke u nisur nga keto pak te dhena, eshte e qarte se perse cdo tentative komuniste ka deshtuar. Ne te gjitha vendet qe listova me siper, kontrolli Shteteror eshte shtrire ne cdo fushe te aktivitetit njerzor saqe jane kthyer ne vende totalitare dhe tanime komunizmi eshte perfaqesuesi i denje i totalitarizmit. Kjo ne saje te filozofise komuniste qe kerkon nje shtypje te individit ndaj vullnetit abstrakt te entitetit Shtet.

----------


## CRO

Komunizmi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje mendesi skllaverore qe e ben njeriun te varur nga ndihma e tjetrit, duke e kthyer ne nje parazit te rendomnte. Prandja edhe deshton ekonomikisht dhe jo vetem, qe ne gjeneze, dhe mbeten vetem llafet e bukura si skelet i ndryshkur.


CRO

----------


## Randal

Në vendet më të degraduara të botës. Vetëm atje ekziston. 
Po t'i shikosh me vëmendje dhe pa syze ideologjike vetëm vendet e botës së tretë kanë sisteme socialiste apo komuniste, me popuj të paedukuar dhe të paemancipuar.

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Komunizmi eshte nje utopi qe deri me sot ne planetin Toke nuk eshte pare nje shoqeri qe te kete krijuar nje sistem komunist apo socialist qe te kete arritur qofte edhe ne nje % te vogel te realizoje principet mbi te cilat mbeshteten keto sisteme utopike. 
Sistemet komuniste/socialiste sollen plage, deshperim, demagogji, lufte dhe parazitizem te perhapur ne te gjithe shoqerine njerezore.
Propaganda komuniste dhe premtimet iluzive, dozat e opiumit te ri per popullin i dehen masat e gjera dhe i bene qe te enderronin parajsen mbi toke, duke i mashtruar dhe manipuluar. I nenshtruan keshtu ndaj punes neper kooperativat skllaverore, neper diktaturat e ndryshme, demonozimit te nje pjese te suksesshme te popullates, motorrit te zhvillimit, te ashtuquajturve kulake...
Intriga dhe mashtrime, genjestra dhe hedhje faji mbi te tjeret, mos mbajtja e pergjejgesive individuale, ky eshte nje nga themelet e sistemeve socialiste. E kthejne njeriun ne nje parazit dhe njekohesisht skllav.
Kjo eshte arsyeja se perse njerzit me te zgjuar nuk e duan komunizmin sepse e kuptojne se eshte nje iluzion, nje mashtrim, pothuaj si nje mashtrim i djallit vete, qe te premton boten por ne fund te merr shpiritin. Ne Shqiperi klasat me te zgjuara ishin kunder komunisteve/socialsiteve te asokohshem; po ashtu edhe neper bote, njerzit me te zgjuar dhe te emancipuar jane kunder socializmit. Kjo qe edhe arsyeja se perse komunistet/socialistet i eleminuan ne menyre barbare njerizit e shkolluar duke vene ne krye te puneve teneqexhinjte dhe te pashkollet.

----------


## loni-loni

Komunizmi eleminon nevojen apo SAKRIFICEN qe ashte burimi FRUTEVE TE JETES

      jetoi 70 vite ne saje te pjeses tjeter te botes se lire,dmth ishte nje kopjac i keq,,,,,,,,,qe nuk mundi kurre te krijoje shkence,teknologji,art,kulture,qyteterim,mireqenie

----------


## xhori

po kina ku hyn ne komunizem a po  ka ndonje sistem tjeter, se ma sa kam degjuar   atje    atje  ka akoma plane 5 vjecare si ne shqiperi  ne koh te regjimit

----------


## Cerebro

> po kina ku hyn ne komunizem a po  ka ndonje sistem tjeter, se ma sa kam degjuar   atje    atje  ka akoma plane 5 vjecare si ne shqiperi  ne koh te regjimit


O zoti Xhorri, po lexoni njëherë komentuesit që kanë shkruar më para, përse jeni kaq i paduruar. Ja çfarë ka thënë njëri më sipër (theksimet e mia):




> Sic e thash me larte e para qendron si prijse Koreja e Veriut, komuniste. 
> Vjen *Kina komuniste*, qe gjithsesi keto kohet e fundit *eshte hapur ndaj ekonomise se lire te tregut* dhe *ka nje sistem hibrid*, emertimi i sakte i te cilit quhet *Fashizem (kapitalizem shteteror)*.

----------


## xhori

> Duke u nisur nga keto pak te dhena, eshte e qarte se perse cdo tentative komuniste ka deshtuar. Ne te gjitha vendet qe listova me siper, kontrolli Shteteror eshte shtrire ne cdo fushe te aktivitetit njerzor saqe jane kthyer ne vende totalitare dhe tanime komunizmi eshte perfaqesuesi i denje i totalitarizmit. Kjo ne saje te filozofise komuniste qe kerkon nje shtypje te individit ndaj vullnetit abstrakt te entitetit Shtet.


   nuk jam i paduruar  por iu referova ketij postimi,  qe  ka  bere  miku yt

----------

